# Excessive Sneezing All of a Sudden...



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi all! Just within the past few days, I've noticed that my chi Minky has been sneezing alot. At first I thought that maybe it was Kennel Cough, but she doesn't really cough, so I'm thinking that it's not that. Initially, I had thought maybe my chi caught it from my roommate's Jack Russell because she recently came back from a trip to GA, and for about a day or two, the Jack Russell was coughing alot. Minky seems to be fine except for the fact that she's been sneezing more than usual. I even thought that maybe my room was getting a bit dusty, so I vacuumed. Any ideas as to what could be causing the excessive sneezing? Could it be allergies since the season is changing? Any thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

kennel cough was the only thing i could think of 2


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

It could be allergies. Mine do that sometimes when allergy season comes around.


----------



## CryBles (Aug 29, 2006)

with Crystal she's been sneezing a lot and her eyes will turn a reddish color.. we've been to the vet and they said its just allergies... but, this has been happening off and on since february.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks you guys. I'm going to look up Kennel Cough and see if there are any other symptoms besides coughing and sneezing. I really do hope it's just allergies... =/


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hmmm..I just looked up the symptoms of Kennel Cough, and the main symptom seems to be a dry hacking or gagging/coughing that makes it seem like the dog has something caught in the throat. Minky is not exhibiting this symptom at all, so I'm kind of relieved. Maybe it is just allergies?? She usually sneezes when she plays with toys and she burries her nose in the stuffed animal or when she hits her nose somewhere. I suppose if this persists then I will get it checked out, but I thought I would ask you all for your opinions first. Thanks you guys! Keep it coming! =)


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think it's kennel cough that sounds like they're hacking something up no sneezing involved at all. I think she has allergies.


----------



## mytrixie (Feb 4, 2006)

Trixie started sneezing quite often last week. I took her to the vet and he said that her lungs were clear she just seems to have congestion in her nose-face. He said it was an upper respiratory infection. He gave her an antibiotic and an allergy pill for a few days and now she is fine.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks you guys! Minky seems to be quite playful and energetic, but she did throw up last night, so I'm watching her like a hawk. If the sneezing persists, I'm definitely going to take her to the vet. Thanks again!


----------



## loc813 (Sep 12, 2006)

My Peanut does that too. When he starts coughing, my heart just drops. I hate to see him like that. I just pet him or rub his chest. The poor guys.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, I feel so bad for her when she's not feeling well. I wish they could talk. That would make things so much easier.


----------

